# Jackie and Bouvier Bag Club!



## rowy65

I would love to see more pics of the tpf community and their Jackie’s


----------



## rowy65

The obsession is real.  Watching @mixlv YouTube video sealed the deal, so thanks for that.  I impulsively picked up the nubuck version on EBay the other day.  I had been obsessed with that version ever since I missed out on it a few years back.  I’m getting ready to purchase another vintage one with the stiffer Supreme canvas that @papertiger kindly authenticated for me.  Can you have more than 1 Jackie?  Tpf is always dangerous for me


----------



## papertiger

rowy65 said:


> The obsession is real.  Watching @mixlv YouTube video sealed the deal, so thanks for that.  I impulsively picked up the nubuck version on EBay the other day.  I had been obsessed with that version ever since I missed out on it a few years back.  I’m getting ready to purchase another vintage one with the stiffer Supreme canvas that @papertiger kindly authenticated for me.  Can you have more than 1 Jackie?  Tpf is always dangerous for me



You could easily have more than one size, very different colour or skin. You could def have a larger Bouvier (the original flatter shape with no gusset)  plus a smaller Jackie which is something I'm thinking about for next year (I already have a Bouvier).


----------



## rowy65

papertiger said:


> You could easily have more than one size, very different colour or skin. You could def have a larger Bouvier (the original flatter shape with no gusset)  plus a smaller Jackie which is something I'm thinking about for next year (I already have a Bouvier).


Thanks for this!   Would be great if you had a chance to post example pics ie bouvier vs Jackie etc.


----------



## rowy65

rowy65 said:


> Thanks for this!   Would be great if you had a chance to post example pics ie bouvier vs Jackie etc.


Actually, I finally had the time to read this whole thread.  @CharlyParis did a great post about bouvier vs Jackie.  Also learned about the piston clasp vs Tom Ford clasp and the Hermès Trim.  Tpf is such a great community if not enabling


----------



## 880

rowy65 said:


> Can you have more than 1 Jackie? Tpf is always dangerous for me


Yes you can!  i  love the Jackie style, and always ponder the ostrich trims


----------



## rowy65

880 said:


> Yes you can!  i  love the Jackie style, and always ponder the ostrich trims


Thanks for that!  I’m actually gravitating towards vintage.  My new to me Jackie with the nubuck trim just arrived today and I love it.  I really thought I would like it with the strap extender but loving it as a shoulder bag for now. On the hunt now for a Tom Ford Jackie now


----------



## Lisa2007

Wow...I love what is old is new again...I totally forgot that I still had an older version of the Jackie hobo....


----------



## rowy65

Lisa2007 said:


> Wow...I love what is old is new again...I totally forgot that I still had an older version of the Jackie hobo....
> 
> View attachment 4809558


I love this style!  It’s the Tom Ford clasp I think!  Congrats on this beauty.


----------



## Lisa2007

rowy65 said:


> I love this style!  It’s the Tom Ford clasp I think!  Congrats on this beauty.


I thank you all for the postings. I don’t always remember my past purchases unless it is one of my favorite bags. I am so happy I didn’t give away all of my old bags. However I am kicking myself for at least 5 bags which I should have kept.


----------



## papertiger

Here's my Bouvier


----------



## papertiger

Once this Club has gained some momentum I can move it to the Clubhouse.

Please add your own Jackies and Bouviers from whatever era, chat and discuss anything and everything Jackie/Bouvier

The Bouvier is flatter and has NO  gusset - it was first created in the late 1950s

The Jackie is deeper and HAS a gusset - it was first created in the early 1960s

Both were carried by Jackie Bouvier/Kennedy/Onassis (she also carried the H Trim I & II - first made in the same years) and have been reissued many, many times.


----------



## Souzie

Does the New Jackie count? She's one of my favorite bags though I have to admit, I don't take her out as much as I should


----------



## rowy65

papertiger said:


> Here's my Bouvier
> 
> View attachment 4812091


Gorgeous!  Thanks for starting this.  Hopefully more pics start coming in!


----------



## rowy65

Got these great pics from internet articles on the history and evolution of the Jackie bag.  
	

		
			
		

		
	



https://rebag.com/thevault/gucci-101-jackie-bag/



Barbra Streisand from the 60’s








						The Jackie By Gucci - ICON-ICON
					

When Jackie Kennedy opened the door to a Gucci boutique in 1964, she didn’t expect to find a companion that would remain faithfully at her side forevermore. She liked the bag so much that she bought six of them! Not one, not two. Six. The bag, first conceived in 1955, is instantly recognizable...




					www.icon-icon.com


----------



## rowy65

I would love to see more pics of the tpf community and their Jackie’s


----------



## rowy65

my recent preloved Jackie purchase.  Just love the slouchiness.  My next preloved purchase will hopefully be what the Rebag article calls the Jackie O.   @papertiger was kind enough to post the differences in the 2 styles, Bouvier vs Jackie.


----------



## simone72

I have the black leather and canvas from 22 years ago it cost $600 back then I’m glad I kept it now my daughter is after it! Prices for leather are not that bad I wish the Dior saddle was a similar price point!


----------



## rowy65

simone72 said:


> I have the black leather and canvas from 22 years ago it cost $600 back then I’m glad I kept it now my daughter is after it! Prices for leather are not that bad I wish the Dior saddle was a similar price point!


Please post pics!  Would love to see a glimpse of it!


----------



## simone72

rowy65 said:


> Please post pics!  Would love to see a glimpse of it!


Here it is it’s held up quite well considering. The canvas part and Florida humidity.


----------



## Citosgirl

These are my two, but I’d love one a bit more vintage, and I think I need a brown one. And canvas. And a pop of colour. I’ve loved this style for years, and I wish I had snapped up a few more vintage ones before the new release.


----------



## rowy65

simone72 said:


> Here it is it’s held up quite well considering. The canvas part and Florida humidity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4816998


Love this combo!!!


----------



## rowy65

Citosgirl said:


> These are my two, but I’d love one a bit more vintage, and I think I need a brown one. And canvas. And a pop of colour. I’ve loved this style for years, and I wish I had snapped up a few more vintage ones before the new release.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4817066


Love the floral!  So on trend for now.  And yes, you do need a brown or a pop of color.  Honestly, I went the vintage route for my 2 Jackie’s.  I’m starting to notice though that the prices are really starting to climb on EBay and other resellers sites.


----------



## olympiadg

Do you think it will be an it bag by 2021 ?


----------



## rowy65

Victoria Roger said:


> Do you think it will be an it bag by 2021 ?


If not already, it’s well on it’s way!


----------



## rowy65

my newest acquisition.  I wanted this style initially and so excited I came upon it before prices got too crazy.  I wanted to wait to get it authenticated before posting.
This style and color way started the obsession.  Hopefully I’ll be happy with the 2 for now but the all leather Jackies are starting me thinking...


----------



## Enjaby215

rowy65 said:


> View attachment 4814026
> 
> View attachment 4814027
> View attachment 4814028
> 
> my recent preloved Jackie purchase.  Just love the slouchiness.  My next preloved purchase will hopefully be what the Rebag article calls the Jackie O.   @papertiger was kind enough to post the differences in the 2 styles, Bouvier vs Jackie.


Can you tell me the measurements of this beauty? I have been checking out several Jackies online and it is so hard to tell if they are going to be too large/too small. This seems like the perfect size.


----------



## crescent

Here is my Naihead Jackie O Piston bag bought in 2004. What's unusual is the horsebit hardware on the strap which can be opened by pulling the ends. If Gucci starts to sell some nice long straps like Fendi then potentially this can be turned to a cross body bag like in the current season.


----------



## rowy65

crescent said:


> Here is my Naihead Jackie O Piston bag bought in 2004. What's unusual is the horsebit hardware on the strap which can be opened by pulling the ends. If Gucci starts to sell some nice long straps like Fendi then potentially this can be turned to a cross body bag like in the current season.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4820981


Love this!!!


----------



## rowy65

Enjaby215 said:


> Can you tell me the measurements of this beauty? I have been checking out several Jackies online and it is so hard to tell if they are going to be too large/too small. This seems like the perfect size.





Thanks so much!  I was excited to find it especially since it was in great condition.  So the Jackie on the right measures
*13" wide x 8.8" tall x 2.8" deep.  The drop is 9”.  It’s definitely roomier than the Jackie on the left but also less structured.  *


----------



## Nicole.Davison

I love history of Fashion!!!! It is great seeing the bags, that are really timeless, back then and today.


----------



## rowy65

I would love to see more pics of the tpf community and their Jackie’s


----------



## pretty_wommon

I am so happy I was able to get a vintage one in a pretty good condition for a low price. I tried it right away with a casual outfit, and I have to say, it looks so chic with just a simple top and a pair of jeans (and don't forget to wear (Jackie O sunnies, of course! Haha). Will try this out and if I really like it and suits my needs/style, I would consider getting the new release. I love that fashion houses are bringing back old designs!


----------



## rowy65

pretty_wommon said:


> I am so happy I was able to get a vintage one in a pretty good condition for a low price. I tried it right away with a casual outfit, and I have to say, it looks so chic with just a simple top and a pair of jeans (and don't forget to wear (Jackie O sunnies, of course! Haha). Will try this out and if I really like it and suits my needs/style, I would consider getting the new release. I love that fashion houses are bringing back old designs!
> 
> View attachment 4825431


Love this!!  I love wearing this on the weekends!


----------



## pretty_wommon

rowy65 said:


> Love this!!  I love wearing this on the weekends!



Yes, i think it's great for weekends. I can't wait to use it.  Do you know whether this is the Tom Ford era version or the Jackie O? Apparently the two are different versions but I can't see the difference . Also would you know which year this was from?


----------



## pretty_wommon

Lisa2007 said:


> Wow...I love what is old is new again...I totally forgot that I still had an older version of the Jackie hobo....
> 
> View attachment 4809558


Hi Lisa, may I know which year this bag is from? I just bought a vintage one and i'm curious how old it is. Thanks!


----------



## rowy65

pretty_wommon said:


> Yes, i think it's great for weekends. I can't wait to use it.  Do you know whether this is the Tom Ford era version or the Jackie O? Apparently the two are different versions but I can't see the difference . Also would you know which year this was from?


There are plenty of lovely ladies that will chime in on the year of this beauty.   I do know that the clasp is from the Tom Ford Gucci era.  I wanted a Jackie from that era and the traditional piston clasp.  I’ve seen pics of a lobster claw clasp also.  The history of this bag is amazing!  Surprisingly not tempted by the new line, thank goodness


----------



## Chanellover2015

crescent said:


> Here is my Naihead Jackie O Piston bag bought in 2004. What's unusual is the horsebit hardware on the strap which can be opened by pulling the ends. If Gucci starts to sell some nice long straps like Fendi then potentially this can be turned to a cross body bag like in the current season.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4820981


 Omg this is gorgeous!!! Any chance you could share some mod shots please


----------



## papertiger

xsouzie said:


> Does the New Jackie count? She's one of my favorite bags though I have to admit, I don't take her out as much as I should
> 
> View attachment 4813897



Certainly your New Jackie counts.

one of my favourites versions


----------



## Gimmethebag

I brought my Jackie along for the ride when I dropped off my Jimmy Choo moto boots at the cobbler today. I went to a higher-end cobbler because those moto boots weren't cheap and I ripped the lining. The owner said he could restore my Jackie and I am pretty excited about it. I know the olive green isn't a current color but I think it will be so nice to carry this fall.


----------



## rosewang924

Wanted to share, love this bag, so easy to use.


----------



## papertiger

Gimmethebag said:


> I brought my Jackie along for the ride when I dropped off my Jimmy Choo moto boots at the cobbler today. I went to a higher-end cobbler because those moto boots weren't cheap and I ripped the lining. The owner said he could restore my Jackie and I am pretty excited about it. I know the olive green isn't a current color but I think it will be so nice to carry this fall.



We'll wear our olive green bags together and Olive is totally in. Gucci will probably do it for next year and we'll be ahead of the curve


----------



## Gimmethebag

papertiger said:


> We'll wear our olive green bags together and Olive is totally in. Gucci will probably do it for next year and we'll be ahead of the curve



Browns and tans are so in with other designers that I see the bag getting worn with a lot of tans, autumn cream and dark brown. I can’t wait for everything to be ready.


----------



## Lisa2007

pretty_wommon said:


> Hi Lisa, may I know which year this bag is from? I just bought a vintage one and i'm curious how old it is. Thanks!


Hi there, 
Sorry for the delayed response I had to get into the safe where I keep my handbag receipts. I purchased that Jackie O bag in January 1999. Enjoy your bag.


----------



## baghag91

I just got one in what I thought was beige canvas but it’s quite orange/peachy. I will post a pic tomorrow — have loved this bag forever but prices were always a bit up there for me & I thought they’d always be around for cheaper in the future when the Gucci trend wore off :|!! When I saw the new release I found two great deals & bit the bullet, still waiting on my other one to arrive.


----------



## baghag91

Tried to upload but the file appears to be empty. Boo!


----------



## baghag91

Hopefully this works


----------



## rowy65

I would love to see more pics of the tpf community and their Jackie’s


----------



## pretty_wommon

Lisa2007 said:


> Hi there,
> Sorry for the delayed response I had to get into the safe where I keep my handbag receipts. I purchased that Jackie O bag in January 1999. Enjoy your bag.


thank you for the information and going out of your way to find out. wow, 1999!!! That makes me a proud owner of a 21 year old bag that still looks awesome!


----------



## pretty_wommon

baghag91 said:


> Hopefully this works
> 
> View attachment 4853787


so pretty! i love the color combination!


----------



## Yasmin89

Love this thread! I just ordered this never-worn lizard beauty from Vestiaire and it'll be my first exotic. Been obsessed with the Jackie for years and knew I should snap it up now before it blows up!


----------



## whyohhjay

Just got a Gucci mini Jackie. I posted it on the another thread but here it is!!!





Also, for all the current Jackie 1961 owners... Is it normal for the holes in the buckle to be stretched? And the leather to be so wrinkled?






I feel like the extending strap thingy’s buckle also isn’t straight, and I’ve been trying to straighten it but it defaults to the side. Do you guys think it’s an issue I could/should go back to Gucci about???


----------



## papertiger

Yasmin89 said:


> Love this thread! I just ordered this never-worn lizard beauty from Vestiaire and it'll be my first exotic. Been obsessed with the Jackie for years and knew I should snap it up now before it blows up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4877365
> View attachment 4877366



Congratulations! 

I can imagine hundreds of glorious outfits with this bag, even for a casual but glam evening.


----------



## papertiger

whyohhjay said:


> Just got a Gucci mini Jackie. I posted it on the another thread but here it is!!!
> View attachment 4893896
> 
> View attachment 4893897
> 
> 
> Also, for all the current Jackie 1961 owners... Is it normal for the holes in the buckle to be stretched? And the leather to be so wrinkled?
> 
> View attachment 4893898
> View attachment 4893900
> View attachment 4893899
> 
> 
> I feel like the extending strap thingy’s buckle also isn’t straight, and I’ve been trying to straighten it but it defaults to the side. Do you guys think it’s an issue I could/should go back to Gucci about???
> 
> View attachment 4893901



I always take what a tPFer is saying very seriously regards faults because I agree a bag (anything) should be perfect for the crazy money we pay. 

I've tried the bag on 4 times in store in different sizes. I am finding it difficult to find fault with your bag from the pics, as it look normal to me. 

I expect the leather wrinkled from demonstrating how to change the straps. As it softens from doing it more often they should actually lessen.  Could be yours was shown to a previous customer.

If it's convenient for you, perhaps pop in and discuss with your SA. S/he may be able to reassure you or show you another bag that hasn't been out on the floor ever.


----------



## whyohhjay

papertiger said:


> I always take what a tPFer is saying very seriously regards faults because I agree a bag (anything) should be perfect for the crazy money we pay.
> 
> I've tried the bag on 4 times in store in different sizes. I am finding it difficult to find fault with your bag from the pics, as it look normal to me.
> 
> I expect the leather wrinkled from demonstrating how to change the straps. As it softens from doing it more often they should actually lessen.  Could be yours was shown to a previous customer.
> 
> If it's convenient for you, perhaps pop in and discuss with your SA. S/he may be able to reassure you or show you another bag that hasn't been out on the floor ever.



Thank you for your reply! So to me this mini bag is kinda expensive for its size and it’s a canvas bag? So I kinda want it to be perfect. I totally understand the wearing on the belt area and I’m fine with that, but I’m pretty sure the tear in the stitch area (base of the bag) is not something that I’m ok with.

I actually contacted my SA about it (like the very next day) with clear pictures and she said that they’re fine to do an exchange! However, in my country the bag is kinda on like a preorder basis and they don’t have available stocks ready on hand. So their advice was to bring it down before the 14 days is up, and she will notify me if they’ve got new stocks available. Fingers crossed!

I reattached an image because I realise the tear in the stitch isn’t like obvious, so I kinda circled it out. Hope it helps show what I’m trying to say


----------



## papertiger

whyohhjay said:


> Thank you for your reply! So to me this mini bag is kinda expensive for its size and it’s a canvas bag? So I kinda want it to be perfect. I totally understand the wearing on the belt area and I’m fine with that, but I’m pretty sure the tear in the stitch area (base of the bag) is not something that I’m ok with.
> 
> I actually contacted my SA about it (like the very next day) with clear pictures and she said that they’re fine to do an exchange! However, in my country the bag is kinda on like a preorder basis and they don’t have available stocks ready on hand. So their advice was to bring it down before the 14 days is up, and she will notify me if they’ve got new stocks available. Fingers crossed!
> 
> I reattached an image because I realise the tear in the stitch isn’t like obvious, so I kinda circled it out. Hope it helps show what I’m trying to say
> 
> View attachment 4895193



Oh yes, I believe that pic was on a different thread. I advised you to change it because of that. That would bother me too.


----------



## whyohhjay

papertiger said:


> Oh yes, I believe that pic was on a different thread. I advised you to change it because of that. That would bother me too.



ohhh actually this thread is the only one that I posted the stitch tear! the other thread was just the bag itself. I think it’s actually another tPFer that has a similar issue.


----------



## papertiger

whyohhjay said:


> ohhh actually this thread is the only one that I posted the stitch tear! the other thread was just the bag itself. I think it’s actually another tPFer that has a similar issue.



Oh boy, Gucci need to hear about this then, ptonto


----------



## Rayrina95

Have been waiting for this bag to be made avail here. This is the small size. Tried on the mini red and it is the cutest bag imo. Felt like getting the red as well . The red is just gorgeous! Finally settled for the blue as i have quite a few red bags. The red is still calling my name  thank you for letting me share.


----------



## topglamchic

It is wonderful seeing all these vintage and new revivals!  @papertiger explained the difference between the Jackie and the Bouvier. Does anyone have both to show a visual?


----------



## snibor

New versions added to US website. I’m drooling.


----------



## snibor

Another new one. Credit to Gucci Instagram.


----------



## papertiger

Jackie 1962 is going to come in lush pink or green velvet croc-print for the new season


----------

